# Solar systems-for water tank and electric fence?



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking into systems for de-icing stock tanks, and for running electric fencing. 

Can anyone recommend systems that have worked for them? Ideally, ones that are somewhat affordable? I found a de-icing system that SOUNDS good in theory-but at 399.00 price tag-I don't want to later discover it doesn't work!

Thank you!


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.nwpwr.com/products/pumps/sp_bubbly.htm

That is the system I was asking about.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I would question the bubbly unit in my area where we do go *days* without the sun during the winter. With out *man* help it would ice up in that time.

Think about your area and prolonged stretches of overcast days that you encounter. The pv will more than likely not produce enough to bubble "hard enough".

Most pv powered electric fences Ive seen will have a big enough battery to "keep it going" for many days--without sun. Read the lable.

my .03 cents


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The "Farm Show" paper that came in yesterday's mail had an article about some folks that went with solar to run fencers and pump water to stock tanks in their rotational grazing pastures, cost about $20,000 with battery storage for 3 days. After 3 days of clouds they take a generator out to recharge the batteries. I imagine that is way more than you need, but I would think that something like the "SP Bubbly" would do the job, but I would want some battery storage and more PVs to tide it over through periods of clouds.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Geothermal is the way to go for keeping ice away. For example: http://www.cobett.com/

Solar works well for the electric fence, I have one for a couple years now.

--->Paul


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

I havn't tried it yet but someone suggested putting some balls (tennis balls?) in the troughs which supposedly keep part of it ice free. Will be trying it next winter.


----------



## NatureGal (Sep 20, 2006)

A neighbour of mine used to put a frisbee in hers - it was the kind of water trough that automatically filled up and was just slightly larger in size as the frisbee was.


----------

